# Nell is 7 weeks!



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it will be 6 days until she is home and I just got my last update from the breeder, here she is...


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow she is amazing her coat is so nice you have got a gr8 one there bet you cant wait not long now


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh I love her curls! So soon now!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What a sweetie...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay!! Almost home time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Omg .. little cutie ... not long x


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Little Nell !!! Exciting.................Sleepless nights and lots of poo!! Ha Ha


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So do you collect on 8th? I will need a blow by blow account of how the intro with Flo goes 

I've been testing the water with hubby to see if another dog is even on his radar. A few weeks back he marched around saying 'no more puppies' but this evening when I joked that I had got him a puppy for his fast approaching birthday he didn't seem to protest that much so maybe a new addition to our household as a Christmas present for him is a possibility  and of course it would have to be called Nell so we both have a Flo and a Nell


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes it's monda that I pick her up... Oh I hope they get on well, from what I've read the old dog seems to not mid the new one at first then once they realise they're staying start to object. Now it's so close I'm starting to get a bit nervous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> Yes it's monda that I pick her up... Oh I hope they get on well, from what I've read the old dog seems to not mid the new one at first then once they realise they're staying start to object. Now it's so close I'm starting to get a bit nervous!


I think you're bound to ,the week before I was starting to wonder why I actually wanted another one when everything was fabulous as it was . Wilf used to grr at Mabel when she tried to reach up to the settee when he wanted a break from her... she can get up now.. he moves away if he wants space, but they play and play fight . I dont regret it and dont feel like I 've made a mistake its lovely seeing them running together when we're out .... I'm excited for you x


----------

